# UK Nurse moving to Canada



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Okay, this one is a little dificult I think. Hopefully someone out there will have the answers.

My wife is qualified in both childrens and adult nursing from the UK and has about 12 years experience in both the UK and the UAE. We are thinking of moving to Canada from the UAE with my company.
Initially when we transfer my company will sort out the visas and, as I understand it I will be sponsoring my wife and children.

There are obviously some exams my wife will need to do before she can work as a nurse in Canada, I'm not exactly sure of the process. If anyone can advise on this it would be appreciated.

The second part is the bit I really don't understand. Apparently the Visa my wife will have initially will allow her to work but not in areas such as healthcare or education. Being a nurse this is an issue. What would we need to do to have her visa changed from one which she can not work as a nurse to one where she can?

I hope I have explained my problem clearly and that someone out there can advise us.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

dannyx said:


> Okay, this one is a little dificult I think. Hopefully someone out there will have the answers.
> 
> My wife is qualified in both childrens and adult nursing from the UK and has about 12 years experience in both the UK and the UAE. We are thinking of moving to Canada from the UAE with my company.
> Initially when we transfer my company will sort out the visas and, as I understand it I will be sponsoring my wife and children.
> ...


I think you may be ill-advised on the work issue. If your company is moving you then they will sponsor YOU to work here. You can bring your wife and children as dependents. As far as I am aware, she has NO permit to obtain paid work while she is here in ANY position - even a paper round. She would need her own work permit in her own name.

I have no information on the nursing requirements but that can be followed up when she gets here. Nurses are in demand and quite a few are coming from S.E. Asia. She would need to find out the requirements from the particular health service she wishes to work for.

Sorry to be the bearer of possible bad news.

SB.


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

SczzyBoy said:


> I think you may be ill-advised on the work issue. If your company is moving you then they will sponsor YOU to work here. You can bring your wife and children as dependents. As far as I am aware, she has NO permit to obtain paid work while she is here in ANY position - even a paper round. She would need her own work permit in her own name.
> 
> I have no information on the nursing requirements but that can be followed up when she gets here. Nurses are in demand and quite a few are coming from S.E. Asia. She would need to find out the requirements from the particular health service she wishes to work for.
> 
> ...


SB Thanks, it's not all bad as she only want's to work as a nurse because that is what she is trained in. 

She is british and trained in the UK. I have had a look at the requirements for working as a nurse and all but the visa issue are easy. 
If, as you say, my company sponsors me to work and in turn I sponsor my wife, although she can not work. How would we go about getting a visa which would allow her to work after we arrive:confused2:? That is the stumbling block at the moment.

Any ideas?:confused2::confused2:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

dannyx said:


> SB Thanks, it's not all bad as she only want's to work as a nurse because that is what she is trained in.
> 
> She is british and trained in the UK. I have had a look at the requirements for working as a nurse and all but the visa issue are easy.
> If, as you say, my company sponsors me to work and in turn I sponsor my wife, although she can not work. How would we go about getting a visa which would allow her to work after we arrive:confused2:? That is the stumbling block at the moment.
> ...



If I may interject...

Your wife can apply under the skilled worker category. She would then sponsor you and your children.

>>cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-instructions.asp<<

3152 Registered Nurses.

Once you both have your permanent resident cards you can work whilst she goes to training classes (if necessary for her occupation) and/or get a part-time job.

In my opinion this is the easiest way to go as you wouldn't need to deal with providing detailed info about your company.

I believe she would need to get some re-training in Canada, but you need to confirm at the CIC website >>cic.gc.ca<<

Sorry if I have been repeating something that you are already aware of.

Much good luck


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

scharlack said:


> If I may interject...
> 
> Your wife can apply under the skilled worker category. She would then sponsor you and your children.
> 
> ...



Scharlack,

Thanks for the reply. When I said my company I didn't mean I own it I meant the company I work for. They are sorting a TWP for me and also visas for the wife and kids to join me. This can be done in about 60 days I think. We would both qualify for the Skilled Worker Programme but that takes anything up to a year, so I've heard.

I think, from doing a bit more research, as long as she can show that she is in Canada legally she can apply for the registration from inside Canada, followed by a TWP when she finds an employer, then she can work in a temporary basis. Following that she has to sit the exam within 6 months which, when she passes will enable her to work on a full RN basis.

These are my thoughts from what I have been reading. If anyone can confirm this or the opposite, I would like to hear from you.

Thanks.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

dannyx said:


> Scharlack,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. When I said my company I didn't mean I own it I meant the company I work for. They are sorting a TWP for me and also visas for the wife and kids to join me. This can be done in about 60 days I think. We would both qualify for the Skilled Worker Programme but that takes anything up to a year, so I've heard.
> 
> ...


Ok - that's a bit more reasonable. Your company will provide dependent resident's visa (not sure correct term). Basically, as long as you are legit to work then she and your kids can live here. If, God forbid, you two should break up then she would have to leave.
As regards the nurses requirements I am not sure but the TWP for her sounds reasonable. She should gather all required documents she has into a pack ready for the letter and application form in advance to prevent chasing around when the offer does come - which I have no doubt it would. Then a lot of it will be down to recognised qualifications.

SB


----------

